# Grassy Weed Identification



## mugatu300 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello, I live in Buffalo, NY (Zone 6A/5b) and have what I believe is a Fescue lawn. There are areas where I am getting a much thicker type of grassy weed growing. Does anyone know what this is? Which herbicides would be effective against it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vettetrm (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like Quackgrass to me. I am dealing with it too. I have been looking online for as much information as I can find and that was the conclusion I came to at least.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

To me this looks more like the wild form or an old variety of tall fescue.

Quackgrass should be recognizable by its rhizomes and curled leaves. Its leaves are dull and blue-green frosted.


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm interested as well as I think I have something similar.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a second vote for tall fescue.


----------

